# My ex might be getting out this week.



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

My head is all over.

I know him in and out. 
I know his beautiful side, I know his ugly side. 

I am sending my friends and family PMs so they know in case he looses his sh!t.
Merry Christmas! Ugg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: My ex might ex getting out this week.*

From other threads I think you are saying that your crazy ex is getting out of jail.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

*Re: My ex might ex getting out this week.*



blueinbr said:


> From other threads I think you are saying that your crazy ex is getting out of jail.


Thank you for the translation.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: My ex might ex getting out this week.*



blueinbr said:


> From other threads I think you are saying that your crazy ex is getting out of jail.




Exactly.
Crazy.

I just needed to vent. 

I feel safe with him there. When he gets out who knows what will happen.

He stewed for 5 years over his last ex and when we got together it stopped.

He messed up a lot worse with me than her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Stay safe, Sweetheart!

Does he know where you now live?*


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

To echo what arbitrator said, are you in a safe place? Do your friends, family, acquaintances know not to tip him off to your location? Do you have emergency safety measures in place?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@xMadame, 

May I suggest creating a Safety Plan? I have a page with a checklist for you: Domestic Violence Safety Plan - Affaircare


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Do you have a license or can you get a license, or is a license even needed to have a handgun in your home?

Because you really oughta have one handy and know how to use it.

If nothing else you'll have some peace of mind because you have a greater amount of control over your situation.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Do you have a restraining order? 
If yes, you can call the police if he violates and he will go back to jail. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 2inthemorning (Dec 12, 2016)

xMadame said:


> My head is all over.
> 
> I know him in and out.
> I know his beautiful side, I know his ugly side.
> ...


I hope you've took precautions to be safe. if you had a bad falling out with this guy inform the police so they'll know to keep an eye on him and you for any suspicious behaviour. take care of yourself and be safe. merry christmas to you as well


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

He does know where I live and I do have a safety plan.

All of my friends and family hate his guts, so if they see him around my house they will call the police.

No, I do not have a gun or even a gun license. I do however have a baseball bat.

When he gets released I will be issued a panic button. It is like a gps thing that when I push it, the police are notified of my location and they come right away.

There is a restraining order.
He broke it 4 times in 1 month before he went to jail for the 3rd time, so who knows what he will do when he is released.

This has completely messed up both of our lives, so I am hoping for the best but prepared for the worst. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

personally, i would get a gun, and a safety course. A license to carry if applicable in your state/country.

If not, i would get a taser, some mace/pepper spray. Something. Anything.

A gps panic button is nice, but you are still stuck in the meantime waiting for help to arrive.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

sixty-eight said:


> personally, i would get a gun, and a safety course. A license to carry if applicable in your state/country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I feel more confident fist to fist. If there was a gun in the picture and he got it off me, which he probably would because he is a lot stronger than me, it would be ugly.

Fortunately for me, I live 2 minutes from the police station and they all know me by name and the situation, so I have a real quick response time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

xMadame said:


> I feel more confident fist to fist. If there was a gun in the picture and he got it off me, which he probably would because he is a lot stronger than me, it would be ugly.
> 
> Fortunately for me, I live 2 minutes from the police station and they all know me by name and the situation, so I have a real quick response time.
> 
> ...


That's good. Stay safe! 

One of my brothers got these for the women in our family for a cmas gift a few years back. It might have been a different brand ( I didn't get one, as i'm the only concealed carry holder)
Stun Guns with Disable Pins | DefenseDevices.com

It's a taser, and it has a lanyard with a pin in it. you wrap the lanyard around your wrist and if it's pulled out of your hand, the pin comes with it. That way if the taser is taken from you, it won't work for anyone else.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Having a gun is not usually a wise action. The problem is unless you are 100% you will use it to kill it is just as dangerous to you (the owner) as it is to the intruder. While I am pro second amendment, it does not mean it is te best choice for a person. Look the first amendment can be viewed as having te absolute right to make a complete ass of yourself.

I think a taser is a better choce and a panic button is the best choice for most if us.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

Well, court was today.
He plead guilty and wont be getting out for several months more, so I can breathe a little easier.

He saw I was there, kept looking at me with sad eyes, probably wanting sympathy.

He mouthed f*ck you b*tch to me...so he obviously has learned nothing.

Hopefully after he takes all the domestic violence courses and sees a mental health professional he will become a better person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

JohnA said:


> Having a gun is not usually a wise action. The problem is unless you are 100% you will use it to kill it is just as dangerous to you (the owner) as it is to the intruder. While I am pro second amendment, it does not mean it is te best choice for a person. Look the first amendment can be viewed as having te absolute right to make a complete ass of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I think a taser is a better choce and a panic button is the best choice for most if us.




I am thinking about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Do you know how to use and store a gun safely? Few realize it but the NRA started and continues to be primarily about owning and using a gun safely and offers many orgrwms to do so. 

Again, can you kill? Not do you want to, can you? I have never handled a hand gun, used a twenty two rife out BSA camp over forty years ago. I think the taser and pepper spray are a better choice because you are more likely to use correctly. Remember the NYC shooting a decade plus ago that the police shot 51 (?) rounds but only hit a standing target a few feet away? A few feet!!!! 

If you do get a gun and need to use, please shoot to kill.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

JohnA said:


> Do you know how to use and store a gun safely? Few realize it but the NRA started and continues to be primarily about owning and using a gun safely and offers many orgrwms to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am not American.

I do not believe in the need for a person to own a gun aside from a police officer or a hunter. 

I would consider a taser, however people have also died from being tasered, so I would have to do some deep thinking there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Good, as to the possible death from a taser: I would rather them have a heart attack then suffering a blow to the head that might kill me.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

JohnA said:


> Good, as to the possible death from a taser: I would rather them have a heart attack then suffering a blow to the head that might kill me.




Very true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

xMadame said:


> Well, court was today.
> He plead guilty and wont be getting out for several months more, so I can breathe a little easier.
> 
> He saw I was there, kept looking at me with sad eyes, probably wanting sympathy.
> ...


I've played the "exchange quick glances at my ex in the courtroom" game too. I got a mouthed "I hate you" once, while in the middle of my testimony. 

I'm trying to get a mental image of your ex looking sad and wanting sympathy while also mouthing "FU".

Not quite getting there.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

browser said:


> I've played the "exchange quick glances at my ex in the courtroom" game too. I got a mouthed "I hate you" once, while in the middle of my testimony.
> 
> I'm trying to get a mental image of your ex looking sad and wanting sympathy while also mouthing "FU".
> 
> Not quite getting there.




The FU came after his lawyer told him I would not soften my stance on his intimidation charge.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

xMadame said:


> The FU came after his lawyer told him I would not soften my stance on his intimidation charge.


Well done. Your next assignment is to practice avoiding eye contact with him during court appearances. 

His simple gesture says so much about him, doesn't it.

If he was really remorseful he wouldn't be thinking about how unfair it is for you to be pressing charges on him for doing something that was, well, illegal and not very nice. But of course, he's only thinking about himself.


----------



## dianaelaine59 (Aug 15, 2016)

Do consider a "Tactical Flashlight" also ...

http://tacticalintelligence.net/blog/flashlight-self-defense.htm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

dianaelaine59 said:


> Do consider a "Tactical Flashlight" also ...
> 
> http://tacticalintelligence.net/blog/flashlight-self-defense.htm
> 
> ...




That is an amazing suggestion. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

browser said:


> Well done. Your next assignment is to practice avoiding eye contact with him during court appearances.
> 
> His simple gesture says so much about him, doesn't it.
> 
> If he was really remorseful he wouldn't be thinking about how unfair it is for you to be pressing charges on him for doing something that was, well, illegal and not very nice. But of course, he's only thinking about himself.



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

